# shower Systems vrs cost



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Anyone do a cross reference for time and cost of waterproofing showers?

A wedi board rep shared a spreadsheet with me comparing cement boards with liquid,boards with sheet and foam systems.

I think the foam systems still ran highest but not by much and faster.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

Tom M said:


> Anyone do a cross reference for time and cost of waterproofing showers?
> 
> A wedi board rep shared a spreadsheet with me comparing cement boards with liquid,boards with sheet and foam systems.
> 
> I think the foam systems still ran highest but not by much and faster.


I haven't. 

I have never done one but is always seemed like a cement board/liquid membrane shower would be the fastest. 

If you do a little research beforehand I think kerdi is pretty easy to install and not horrible on time.

Supposedly wedi is supposed to be faster than kerdi, but more expensive. I don't think it would be faster until you either got trained or taught yourself to be proficient at it. 

I'm no seasoned experts but those are just the presuppositions I have in my mind.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

I would think the cement board & liquid is most labor intensive but cheapest out of pocket.


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

A lot comes down to how busy the tile setter is. 
If he is Slow he may opt for the one that has more "labor" money. 
If he is Busy he may opt for the more "material expensive" but faster route. 
If he is Totally Swamped he may opt for the one that lets him pull off the job due to "cure time".
:whistling:whistling


----------



## sycamorebob (Dec 7, 2011)

A Kerdi board showers cost me around 550.00 for a (60x32x72). Time wise I can't say because I build then in two stages. First wall boards and tile then base and tile.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Base last? Do tell.


----------



## sycamorebob (Dec 7, 2011)

like this, with a ledger board 12" from sub floor. The reason i brought this up is that i don't know how long its takes for the complete install of the water proofing. This is the fastest and most cost effective for me, a one man operation. Also I must store all my supplies because my suppliers are 70 miles away.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

Tom M said:


> Base last? Do tell.


I did my last one the same way. I have the tray set, and in my case I did kerdi the tray, but leave the bottom row and floor for last. Either way works fine.


----------



## sycamorebob (Dec 7, 2011)

What are other systems costing money and time?


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

I've only used three systems. CBU and mud bed with sheet membrane, CBU and mud bed with liquid membrane and CBU and foam pan with liquid membrane.

CBU and foam pan was the fastest and total cost was the lowest. CBU and sheet membrane and liquid were pretty similar in the time department but the liquid was lower cost. The time-to-tile on the sheet membrane was the faster of the two mud bed methods.

I'm a bit slow with a mud bed(usually 3-4 hours for a full size shower) so I might not be the best reference.

My preference now is to do cbu with Hydroban and Hydroban niches/base and curb whenever possible. I make a bit less overall but the job is also faster and I'm eliminating stuff that isn't really very enjoyable.


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

Wedi gets me out of the job faster but material costs high so I get less labor money. But you should be able to lay wall tile that day.

Liquids vs. sheet. I'd rather go with liquids. Less build up in corners or at threshold. I do quickset corners with a membrane then use the liquid for peace of mind.Drying time vs. installing sheet is the same to me. I prefer to let either of those dry overnight.

I don't use liquids for shower pans. It's sheet or traditional mud base. Niches are always foam.

I've tried the gyp/fiberglass but don't like how the edges powder. How do you guys seal that edge?


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

THIS IS POSSIBLY THE BIGGEST SHOWER I HAVE DONE .. OVER 3 GRAND IN SETTING MATERIALS 1900 OF THAT WAS ON KERDI BOARD.. IVE HAD THIS DISCUSSION WITH OTHER SETTERS BEFORE .. THE ISSUE IS OBVIOUSLY MONEY,... WHAT I NEVER UNDERSTAND IS WHY ?


I NEVER USE MY MONEY ... IN SIMPLE TERMS .. 

MY APPROACH IS ..

OPTION 1 ,2, OR 3 ... 

WHAT DO THEY WANT TO SPEND ON . AND WHAT IS THEIR GOAL.. LIVING IN THAT HOUSE FOR THE NEXT 25 YEARS ,OR SELLING ... QUALITY IS NEVER COMPROMISED . BUT LABOR , ONE COSTS MORE THAN OTHERS . TO ME ITS EASY .. WHAT DO THEY WANT TO SPEND ON .. 



sorry for the caps.. didnt notice till now :blink::blink:


----------



## tilemen (Mar 18, 2014)

*shluter system shower base.*

The shluter system shower base is the fastest way to advance .install it and tile it right away.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

charimon said:


> A lot comes down to how busy the tile setter is.
> If he is Slow he may opt for the one that has more "labor" money.
> If he is Busy he may opt for the more "material expensive" but faster route.
> If he is Totally Swamped he may opt for the one that lets him pull off the job due to "cure time".
> :whistling:whistling


:laughing::thumbup:

So true.

"Still waiting on the delivery of rare hard to get product x, should be here Friday":laughing:


----------

